# Spurgeon stings!



## Herald (May 31, 2008)

Speaking about Daniel, Charles Spurgeon said:



> Further, Daniel _was delivered from great peril._
> He was cast into the lions' den because he was a man greatly beloved of God. I think I see some shrink back, and I hear them say, "We do not want to go into the lions' den." They are poor creatures, but Daniel was worth putting in the lions' den; there was enough of him to be put there. Some men would be out of place among lions; cats would be more suitable companions for them; indeed. They are such insignificant beings that they would be more at home among mice. Lion's dens would not be at all in their line. They would imitate Solomon's slothful man, and say, "There is a lion without, I shall be slain in the streets." There is not enough manhood in them to bring them into close quarters with the king of beasts.



Ouch!


----------



## Gryphonette (May 31, 2008)

That Spurgeon....he didn't pull his punches, did he? ;^)


----------



## Herald (May 31, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> That Spurgeon....he didn't pull his punches, did he? ;^)



No, he didn't. What would happen if a preacher said those things today? Called men, mice? Not even worth lions, but cats?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 31, 2008)

Well for one, I would attend his church!


----------



## Herald (May 31, 2008)

What has happened to the Christian man?


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 31, 2008)

He's busy looking for his "purpose"


----------



## Herald (May 31, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> He's busy looking for his "purpose"



It's taken a lot more than 40 days, hasn't it?


----------



## Ivan (May 31, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Well for one, I would attend his church!



Amen to that! I'd be there with you!!


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 31, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> > He's busy looking for his "purpose"
> ...



Well, it leads down a broad path.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 31, 2008)

I bet you would never see Spurgeon at a so called "promise Keepers" meeting.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 31, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> I bet you would never see Spurgeon at a so called "promise Keepers" meeting.



I take it back. He probably would go there to preach to these men the True gospel.


----------



## KMK (May 31, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> Speaking about Daniel, Charles Spurgeon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree! That Mr. Ritchie is no girlie-man!


----------



## Pergamum (May 31, 2008)

He is trying also to be "Wild at Heart" I think.


----------



## danmpem (Jun 1, 2008)

Nah, he's just living his best life now.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm not sure about his purpose, but he is certainly driven!


----------



## bookslover (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's some more Spurgeon, pleading for balance in the Christian life, from a sermon on John 1:36 preached in 1872:

_No subject so well balances the soul as Jesus, the Lamb of God. Other themes disturb the mental equilibrium, and overload one faculty at the expense of others. I have noticed, in theology, that certain brethren meditate almost exclusively upon doctrine, and I think it is not severely critical to say that they have a tendency to become hard, rigid, and far too militant. It is to be feared that some doctrinalists miss the spirit of Christ in fighting for the words of Christ. God forbid I should speak against earnestly contending for the true faith, but still, without fellowship with the living Saviour we may, through controversy, become ill-developed and one-sided. 

I think I have noticed that brethren who give all their thoughts to experience are also somewhat out of square. Some of them dwell upon the experience of human corruption until they acquire a melancholy temperament and are, at the same time, apt to censure those who enjoy the liberty of the children of God. Other brethren turn all their attention to the brighter side of experience, and these are not always free from the spirit of carnal security, which leads them to look down on trembling and anxious hearts, as though they could not possess true faith in God. 

I think, also, that I have noticed that those who pay all their homage at the shrine of practical theology have a tendency to become legal, and to exchange the privileges of believers for the bondage of servants. This, also, is a grievous fault. But, when a man takes Christ Jesus crucified to be his mind's main thought, he has all things in one: doctrine, experience, and practice, combined. As Canaan contained Carmel, and Sharon, and Eschol, and Hermon, so Jesus comprehends all good things. _


----------



## Herald (Jun 1, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Here's some more Spurgeon, pleading for balance in the Christian life, from a sermon on John 1:36 preached in 1872:
> 
> _No subject so well balances the soul as Jesus, the Lamb of God. Other themes disturb the mental equilibrium, and overload one faculty at the expense of others. I have noticed, in theology, that certain brethren meditate almost exclusively upon doctrine, and I think it is not severely critical to say that they have a tendency to become hard, rigid, and far too militant. It is to be feared that some doctrinalists miss the spirit of Christ in fighting for the words of Christ. God forbid I should speak against earnestly contending for the true faith, but still, without fellowship with the living Saviour we may, through controversy, become ill-developed and one-sided.
> 
> ...



This Spurgeon guy is good. He may go far.


----------

